# Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

						Ein Medienbericht hat die Unternehmen Electronic Arts, Valve und PUBG Corporation als Übernahmekandidaten für Microsoft genannt. Dass die Redmonder ihre Aktivitäten ausbauen wollen, ist bekannt. Ob sie aber solch große Deals stemmen wollen, bleibt fraglich. Interessant ist es allemal.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*


----------



## Krabonq (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Übernahmekandidat PUBG Corporation wäre da schon einfacher über die Bühne zu bringen.



Wird Tencent niemals zulassen, also völlig unrealistisch.

Auch Valve ist absolut unrealistisch, da sie kein börsennotiertes Unternehmen sind und sich somit nach niemandem richten müssen.


----------



## AMG38 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Um ihre Cross-Play Platform auszubauen und der XBox mehr und wichtigere exclusives zu bieten wäre die Übernahme von EA kein schlechter Zug. 

Über den Windows Store kriegen sie nix verkauft und allgemein ist der Store auch totaler Müll.

Das mit Steam halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich aus valve Sicht. Gefährlich wäre das aber allemal für Linux und Mac Spieler.


----------



## shadie (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

MS will die Gamingplattform ausbauen....

....googlen wir mal gaming.....

.....ahhh ok es gibt da Valve / EA / und dann wird da noch dieses Pubg gehyped.

=

Übernahmekandidaten für MS / Valve / EA / PUBG


ich halte das alles auch für sehr sehr groben Unfug.
Valve ist komplett unwahrscheinlich genau so wie PUBG (würde eh keinen Sinn machen weil das Game ja eh bereits auf der One läuft)
EA......hmmmmmmmm die scheffeln eigentlich auch noch genug kohle obwohl die viele Entwickler dicht machen.

Also wenn einer der dreien Wahrscheinlich wäre dann wohl EA.

Vielleicht ja auch Ubisoft?......die hat man in der Googel Suche sicherlich einfach nur nicht gefunden......


----------



## StraussDarman (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Naja Valve fänd ich persönlich gar nicht so unrealistisch. Ich denke MS geht hierbei eigentlich darum, ihre Games im Steam-Store zu verkaufen ohne Gebühren an Valve abgeben zu müssen. Desweiteren könnten Sie damit ihren Gamepass auf den PC viel weiter vorrantreiben und eventuell Steam in die Xbox mit einbinden. Nur weil sie nicht Börsennotiert sind, heißt nicht das Valve dazu sofort nein sagt. Je nach Rahmenvertrag erweich auch mit Sicherheit der Allmighty Gaben.

PUBG wär auch realistisch solange sie Tencent die Vertriebsrechte in China lassen so wie Bluehole aktuell es halt handhabt.

Bei EA stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, will Microsoft noch zusätzlich die aktuell noch beschissenere PR von EA auf sich nehmen. Klar EA-Vault + Game Pass würde Ihnen passen und die StarWars Lizenz dazu auch, aber der Ruf ist nunmal bei EA momenta bei over negative 9000


----------



## Killermarkus81 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



StraussDarman schrieb:


> Naja Valve fänd ich persönlich gar nicht so unrealistisch. Ich denke MS geht hierbei eigentlich darum, ihre Games im Steam-Store zu verkaufen ohne Gebühren an Valve abgeben zu müssen. Desweiteren könnten Sie damit ihren Gamepass auf den PC viel weiter vorrantreiben und eventuell Steam in die Xbox mit einbinden. Nur weil sie nicht Börsennotiert sind, heißt nicht das Valve dazu sofort nein sagt. Je nach Rahmenvertrag erweich auch mit Sicherheit der Allmighty Gaben.
> 
> PUBG wär auch realistisch solange sie Tencent die Vertriebsrechte in China lassen so wie Bluehole aktuell es halt handhabt.
> 
> Bei EA stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, will Microsoft noch zusätzlich die aktuell noch beschissenere PR von EA auf sich nehmen. Klar EA-Vault + Game Pass würde Ihnen passen und die StarWars Lizenz dazu auch, aber der Ruf ist nunmal bei EA momenta bei over negative 9000



Sehr gut zusammengefasst!
Denoch bleibt etwas Resthoffnung das es tatsächlich letzteres Unternehmen trifft,denn schlechter als das was EA seit vielen Jahren treibt,kann es kaum kommen!
Man darf ja träumen dürfen...


----------



## Speedbone (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

PUBG Corporation nicht zulassen ? die haben garnicht das Kapital um sowas zu verhindern. Wäre dort garnicht mal so schlecht Microsoft kann wenigstens die Übersetzungen korrigieren " .... hat Du getötet ."und hat die Ressourcen die Serverlast zu stemmen. EA hätten sie wenn dann nach der Talfart der Aktie gekauft. Wobei nocht nicht feststeht was der US-Senat beschließt vielleicht droppt die Aktie bei einer für EA negativen Lootbox Bewertung nochmal. Valve kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das wäre ein zu großer Fisch für Microsoft. Auch haben sie ja ihren eigenen "Store" den zwar keiner will aber sie haben ihn. Desweitern müssten Sie XBox live integrieren ob das so weiteres funktiert bezweifel ich jetzt mal


----------



## slasher (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Weiß gar nicht warum so viele PUBG als unrealistisch abstempeln.

Von allen 3 Optionen ist das die realistischste, da MS sowieso seine Finger da schon im Spiel hat.

EA wird eine Aktienschlacht die sich über Monate und Jahre hinauszögern kann, und MS im Endeffekt am teuersten wird.

Valve ist hingegen eine Option, da eigentlich nur das Übernahmeangebot stimmen muss. Da die Chefabteilung von Valve aber eher im Streit mit MS auseinandergegangen sind, wird es ein hohes Sümmchen werden müssen.

Ergo, sollte PUBG am günstigsten werden und die Summe bei der großen Community am rentabelsten.

Also Prognose: PUBG wird Microsoft Opfer.


----------



## e4syyy (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Sony wäre ganz schön im arsch wenn EA an Microsoft fällt.


----------



## Gizfreak (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Sehr gut zusammengefasst!
> Denoch bleibt etwas Resthoffnung das es tatsächlich letzteres Unternehmen trifft,denn schlechter als das was EA seit vielen Jahren treibt,kann es kaum kommen!
> Man darf ja träumen dürfen...



Schlimmer geht bekanntlich immer aber wenn MS wirklich EA kaufen sollte kann man sich als Gamer einfach zurücklehnen und warten, Verlustängste habe ich da nicht. Valve wäre zwar eine interessante Option aber daran glaube ich selbst nicht. Obwohl, dann könnte man sich das neue AoE auch ohne Windows Store besorgen...


----------



## shadie (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Gizfreak schrieb:


> Schlimmer geht bekanntlich immer aber wenn MS wirklich EA kaufen sollte kann man sich als Gamer einfach zurücklehnen und warten, Verlustängste habe ich da nicht. Valve wäre zwar eine interessante Option aber daran glaube ich selbst nicht. Obwohl, dann könnte man sich das neue AoE auch ohne Windows Store besorgen...



Oder den Rest der Games nur noch im MS Store.


----------



## BoMbY (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

MS und EA würde wie Arsch auf Eimer passen - beide Unternehmen scheinen etwa die gleiche Anzahl koksender Manager zu haben, und produzieren Schrott am laufenden Band.


----------



## shadie (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



BoMbY schrieb:


> MS und EA würde wie Arsch auf Eimer passen - beide Unternehmen scheinen etwa die gleiche Anzahl koksender Manager zu haben, und produzieren Schrott am laufenden Band.



Win10 = Schrott?
Win7 = Schrott?

Auf was spielst du denn bitte?
Linux?

Dann aber nur mit sehr begrenztem Spiele Portfolio


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



BoMbY schrieb:


> MS und EA würde wie Arsch auf Eimer passen - beide Unternehmen scheinen etwa die gleiche Anzahl koksender Manager zu haben, und produzieren Schrott am laufenden Band.


Mhhh komisch, dann scheint es wohl ziemlich viele Spieler zu geben die auf Schrott-Spiele stehen, wenn damit solche Umsätze generiert werden. Ist das eigentlich dann ein eigenes Genre, Schrott-Spiele? Wenn ja es es wohl zur Zeit ziemlich angesagt.



e4syyy schrieb:


> Sony wäre ganz schön im arsch wenn EA an Microsoft fällt.


Das wären wohl eine Menge Exklusiv-Titel. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



shadie schrieb:


> Win10 = Schrott?
> Win7 = Schrott? Auf was spielst du denn bitte?
> Linux?



Na ja, das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Ich mag Windows überhaupt nicht und nutze es seit Jahren weder privat (Surfen, E-Mails...), noch zum Arbeiten.
Aber zum Spielen auf dem PC gab es leider keine Alternative, weswegen ich wohl oder übel Windows nutzen musste.


----------



## eXzession (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Gottchen. Vielleicht würde MS ja ein paar Marken wieder beleben. Wie zum Beispiel Westwood. Den Namen "EA" würden sie dann wahrscheinlich nur noch bei Sporttiteln verwenden...


----------



## extremeDsgn (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Hoffentlich nicht PUBG, Microsoft verkackt auch sonst noch das Spiel in der Zukunft.


----------



## Torsley (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



BoMbY schrieb:


> MS und EA würde wie Arsch auf Eimer passen - beide Unternehmen scheinen etwa die gleiche Anzahl koksender Manager zu haben, und produzieren Schrott am laufenden Band.



wobei ich fast glaube das es für den gamer besser wäre wenn Microsoft EA übernimmt. dann könnten sie zumindest zeigen ob sie den extrem angeschlagenen ruf von EA irgendwie wieder hinbekommen und sich damit eine menge freunde unter den spielern machen. nach den ganzen letzten aktionen von EA wäre es mir mittlerweile sogar egal wenn sie verschwinden würden. natürlich schade um die echten arbeiter die unten für EA arbeiten aber manchmal muss man ein geschwür leider entfehrnen damit es nicht noch nebenliegendes ansteckt.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Eindeutig Fake mit Valve und EA.
Was möglich wäre ist das Studio das PUBG macht.


----------



## lebowski22 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

PUBG interessiert mich nicht. Aber für EA oder Valve könnte sich das durchaus positiv auswirken.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2018)

*Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Dass es MS, als weltweitem Marktführer (und fast schon Monopolisten) bei PC Betriebsystemen, von Seiten der Wettbewerbshüter erlaubt wird, die weltweit größte digitale Distributionsplattform für Spiele zu kaufen, wage ich erheblich zu bezweifeln. Das wäre etwas sehr viel Macht in der Hand eines einzigen Unternehmens.


----------



## shadie (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



lebowski22 schrieb:


> PUBG interessiert mich nicht. Aber für EA oder Valve könnte sich das durchaus positiv auswirken.



Für die CEO´s definitiv aber für die Kunden ?


----------



## Stormado (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Valve kann ich nicht auch nicht vorstellen. Mal angenommen GabeN würde ja sagen. Was muss MS dann bitte zahlen? 100 Mrd. USD? Oder mehr? Das wäre schon heftig. Dann lieber EA, wo ich es mir tatsächlich vorstellen könnte.

Dazu hätte man einen einigermaßen guten Launcher mit Origin. Wäre auch ein Win-Situation.


----------



## Krabonq (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Speedbone schrieb:


> PUBG Corporation nicht zulassen ? die haben garnicht das Kapital um sowas zu verhindern.



Du hast keine Ahnung, wie groß Tencent ist.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Stormado schrieb:


> Dazu hätte man einen einigermaßen guten Launcher mit Origin. Wäre auch ein Win-Situation.


Sorry, aber das ist unvorstellbar.
Wenn dann würde MS Origin schließen, denn schließlich will MS ihren eigenen Store Pushen, der zudem im System (Windows 10) integriert ist und nicht noch einen weiteren als eigene Konkurrenz halten. Damit würden die sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.
Daher kann es wohl kaum EA sein... und Valve erstrecht nicht, da MS auf ihr System beschränkt sein möchte, während Valve auch noch Linux und Mac abdeckt.

Die News wird eher Fake sein.


----------



## Norisk699 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht PUBG, Microsoft verkackt auch sonst noch das Spiel in der Zukunft.



Viel schlechter als die releaste ANGEBLICHE 1.0 Version kann`s ja nicht werden...
Das Spiel macht grundsätzlich Spaß, aber für eine 1.0 ist es ein erbärmlicher Zustand.
PUBG täte es meiner Ansicht nach wirklich gut, wenn ein ECHTES ERNSTZUNEHMENDES Unternehmen mit echtem, ernstzunehmenden Management mal das Spiel managen und fixen würde.
Verglichen mit Counterstrike damals wäre die aktuelle PUBG-Version maximal mit CS Version 0.66 oder 0.75 gleichzusetzen, und selbst die liefen mit deutlich weniger Bugs / Glitches / etc. als die PUBG 1.0 ...


Zum Thema:  

*PUBG *siehe auch oben, fände ich eine super Idee aus Microsoft-Sicht. Sie kaufen sich praktisch (wenn das Spiel gut gehegt und gepflegt wird) 30 Millionen Spieler für Jahre.

*VALVE *kann ich nicht glauben. Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn und hängt zu 100% von den Eigentümern (insbesondere Newell) ab, weil keine Aktiengesellschaft. Diese Firma wird also nur verkauft, wenn der/die Eigentümer das will/wollen.

*EA:* DAS wär mal ein Kracher. Sicher sehr teuer aber Sony wäre wie bereits von anderen geschrieben sowas von am Ende... Stellt euch mal vor, beispielsweise FIFA käme XBOX-Exklusiv raus... 
FIFA allein wäre für Konsolen schon ein System-Seller...allein das wäre schon ein unbeschreiblicher Schaden für Sony.... und denkt an alle weiteren EA-Titel... das sind viele!
Und wenn die auch nur wenige Monate Zeit-Exklusiv auf XBOX wären... das wäre schon der absolute Hammer. 
Das würde für die nächste Konsolengeneration sicherlich schnell mal das Verhältnis um mehr als 10 Millionen Konsolenverkäufe Richtung Microsoft verschieben...
Und was EA sonst noch alles für Lizenzen hat...  
Es wäre sicherlich eine feindliche Übernahme mit ordentlicher Übernahmeschlacht über 1 Jahr... es wäre sicherlich extrem teuer... aber wenn Microsoft im Konsolenmarkt und im Spielemarkt allgemein mehr als bisher wahrgenommen werden möchte, dann wäre eine EA-Übernahme langfristig (auch bei einem zweistelligen Milliardenbetrag als Kaufpreis) ein kluger Schachzug.


----------



## Obstundgemuese (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Die können von mir aus alles übernehmen, aber bitte nicht Valve. Da bekomme ich sofort Angst um Dota 2


----------



## cuteEevee (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Ich gestehe, wenn der MicrosoftStore, Origin und Steam in ein großes, bevorzugt, Steam verschmelzen wäre das für mich toll.
Und Steam auf XBox wäre dann eine nicht mehr komplett übergeschnappte Idee.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> DAS wär mal ein Kracher. Sicher sehr teuer aber Sony wäre wie bereits von anderen geschrieben sowas von am Ende... Stellt euch mal vor, beispielsweise FIFA käme XBOX-Exklusiv raus... FIFA allein wäre für Konsolen schon ein System-Seller...allein das wäre schon ein unbeschreiblicher Schaden für Sony.... und denkt an alle weiteren EA-Titel... das sind viele!
> Und wenn die auch nur wenige Monate Zeit-Exklusiv auf XBOX wären... das wäre schon der absolute Hammer.
> Das würde für die nächste Konsolengeneration sicherlich schnell mal das Verhältnis um mehr als 10 Millionen Konsolenverkäufe Richtung Microsoft verschieben...
> Und was EA sonst noch alles für Lizenzen hat...



Lizenzen ist das Stichwort. Ob die Lizenzgeber es gerne sehen würden, wenn ihre Lizenzen nur für eine Plattform Verwendung finden, ist in meinen Augen sehr fraglich. Ein Lizenznehmer darf noch lange nicht alles mit der Lizenz machen, was er möchte. Nicht zuletzt sind Lizenzen meistens auch zeitlich begrenzt und werden irgendwann neu vergeben. Da könnte es passieren, dass MS/EA einige Lizenzen schneller wieder los sind, als sie gucken können, wenn sie künstlich den Kundenkreis begrenzen.


----------



## xDave78 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Stormado schrieb:


> Dazu hätte man einen einigermaßen guten Launcher mit Origin. Wäre auch ein Win-Situation.


Haha...der war wirklich gut  

Fakt ist nunmal...egal wie "groß" jede der genannte Firmen ist...MS ist größer. Is halt so.
Und mal im Ernst- was könnte Besseres passieren als EA und Valve unter ein Dach zu bekommen?! VA wenn es das Dach von MS ist und nicht das von EA. Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich- atm verkauft EA noch gut spiele, aber man erkennt einen Abwärtstrend der letztlich auch mit dem Verlust des Ansehens und der Sympathie der Spielerschaft einher geht. Selbst Spieler wie ich, die eigentlich eher darauf achten was sie bekommen als was das Internet meint haben diese kleine Stimme im Hinterkopf die sich meldet, wenn der Finger über dem Kauf Button eines EA Spiels ist. Bisher war er für mich noch nicht laut genau- aber ich habe auch nicht sooo viele EA Games gekauft (aber ich habe EA Access Abo ).
Ich denke MS ist recht moderat, sucht schon lange mehr Zugang zu den Gamern und tut viel dafür und last but not least haben sie eine recht gute QA und vergleichsweise hohe Ansprüche an ihre Games. Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht entsinnen, wann es letzthin ein AAA Spiel von MS gab, was quasi unspielbar bei Release war - bis Black&White würde ich jetzt nicht zurück gehen wollen. Ich nehm jetzt mal die aktuelle Generationa als Referenz.
Ich meine wenn man das Alles mal in einem Packet zusammenschnüren würde - gute IPs (EA), sehr gute Infrastruktur (Valve) und genug Geld um Wert auf Qualität zu legen (MS) ...kann für uns doch nur was Gutes bei rum kommen. Dass MS Spiele wie Fifa dann ausschließlich für die XBOX bringt und Sony ausschließt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Letztendlich ist auch eher Sony das fremdelnde Kellerkind - immerhin sperren sie sich ja auch gegen CrossPlay (ist bei deren Sicherheitsproblemen mit dem PSN wohl auch besser so) und inzwischen ist sogar das zwischen XBOX und SWITCH möglich- vor 2 Jahren hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ausgerechnet Nintendo bei sowas vorne mit dabei ist. Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass man solche MultiSeller wie Fifa dazu nutzt strategisch Sony ein bisschen unter Druck zu setzen und Titel zumindest Zeitexklusiv zu bringen- was ja auch schon nicht ganz ohne ist.


----------



## g-13mrnice (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: GerÃ¼chte um Ãœbernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Redmond im Jahre 2018... Kolleginnen und Kollegen... wie viele Milliarden brauchen wir damit unsere verdammten Kunden endlich den Microsoft Store verwenden??  Warum will den keiner *wütend mit Fuß aufstampf* 

Vielleicht würde mit solch einem Deal dem neustes MS Projekt ein starkes Fundament beigelegt: 

Windows Core OS: Microsoft plant moderneres Windows 10 - Golem.de

"Ziel sei es, mit Windows Core OS eher Nutzer anzusprechen, die keine klassischen Win32-Anwendungen mehr verwenden, sondern vor allem per Browser und UWP-Apps arbeiten."

#Brechreiz_unterdrück


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Ich meine wenn man das Alles mal in einem Packet zusammenschnüren würde - gute IPs (EA), sehr gute Infrastruktur (Valve) und genug Geld um Wert auf Qualität zu legen (MS) ...kann für uns doch nur was Gutes bei rum kommen.



Nicht zwangsläufig!


----------



## peiki1994 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Ich hoffe nur, falls an den Gerüchten was dran ist, dass Valve nicht von MS gekauft wird

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hazelol (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

MS EA -> Das Office Paket ist nur noch über Lootboxen erhältlich.


----------



## Taonris (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Als ob MS so dumm wäre und FIFA exklusiv für die Xbox releasen würde, das sind alles klassische Multiplattformtitel gleich wie Minecraft, die werden sicher nicht 30 Milliarden für EA zahlen nur damit FIFA nicht auf die PS kommt das ist eine Entscheidung von ganz oben und man weiß vermutlich das sich FIFA und vor allem die damit verbundenen Mikrotransaktionen  auf der PS mehr Verbreitung finden als auf der Xbox. Die Havok-Engine gehört auch MS gleiches gilt für Simplygon trotzdem sehe ich bei jedem God of War und Uncharted das man genau diese Dienste trotzdem nutzt. Nadella gehts um Services die auf allen Plattformen erhältlich sind Office kann ich auch auf einem Mac nutzen trotzdem macht MS damit Geld, die Zeiten von Gates/Ballmer wo man auf Exklusivität wert legte sind vorbei.


----------



## 1xok (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Also Valve wäre für mich als Linux-Gamer eine Katastrophe. Aber wohl nicht nur für mich. Microsoft würde dem Ruf Steams als Vertriebsplattform und Anbieter von Titeln wie Dota2 und CSGO enormen Schaden zufügen. Da ginge all das über die Jahre aufgebaute Vertrauen mit einem Schlag den Bach runter. Valve hat es in der Vergangenheit vermieden an die Börse zu gehen, weil sie keinen Einfluss der Shareholder wollen. Als Microsoft mit Windows 10 und seinem Store um die Ecke kam, haben sie als strategische Alternative SteamOS etabliert. Und daran entwickeln sie bis heute sehr intensiv, obwohl ihnen das im Moment praktisch kein Geld bringt. Warum sollten sie all das tun, wenn sie den Laden dann einfach an MS verkaufen? Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Mit einem Besitzer Microsoft wäre Steam nicht mehr Steam. Wobei ich gerne glaube, das Microsoft Interesse an Steam hat. Aber Valve dürfte kaum ein Interesse an Microsoft haben. Und da Valve nun einmal nicht börsennotiert ist, funktioniert auch keine feindliche Übernahme.

Wie man sich als Gamer wünschen kann, dass Steam in den Besitzt von Microsoft gelangt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Valve hat den uralten DRM-Streit zwischen Publishern und Gamern befriedet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Microsoft wieder anfängt die Gamer zu gängeln, wenn ihnen erst einmal alles gehört, ist enorm hoch. Kann ich in 10 Jahren dann noch meine Linux-Spiele spielen? Werden Steam- und andere Controller weiter unterstützt? Brauche ich für bestimmte Spiele dann Windows 10? Kann man weiter bei Key-Resellern kaufen? Und, und, und ... Ich denke, jedem von uns fallen da zahlreiche Fragen ein. 

Sollte Microsoft Steam übernehmen, werde ich  mir dort erstmal kein weiteren Spiele kaufen und die weitere Entwicklung beobachten. Letztlich habe ich auch Zweifel, ob das kartellrechtlich überhaupt möglich ist. Microsoft würde dann neben dem mit Abstand meist genutzten Gaming-OS auch noch die mit Abstand größte Vertriebsplattform für PC-Spiele kontrollieren. 

Und welche Exklusivtitel bekämen sie durch Valve? CSGO, Dota2 und einen Haufen Klassiker. Die Valve Spiele sind dabei nicht exklusiv, weil Valve sowas in der Vergangenheit immer abgelehnt hat. Man stelle sich vor, man könnte CSGO und Dota2 dann nur noch unter Windows (10) und Xbox spielen. Am besten noch mit Xbox-Controller. Und soll dann von Vulkan jetzt alles wieder auf DX12 umgestrickt werden? Valves Source Engine unterstützt eine Vielzahl von Systemen.


----------



## MXDoener (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Stellt euch mal vor, MS würde GOG kaufen!    

Ich hör die Aufschreie bis hier her


----------



## 1xok (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Als ob MS so dumm wäre ...



Sorry, aber ich habe an der Stelle kein Vertrauen in Microsoft. Microsoft ist auch so dumm DX12 Windows 10-only zu machen, obwohl das DX12 inzwischen fast gekillt hat. Es erscheinen mehr Titel für Vulkan. Nimmt man noch die Microsoft-DX12-Titel raus, wird es ganz dunkel. 

Ich muss einen Titel auch nicht komplett für eine Plattform sperren, um ihn für diese Plattform weniger attraktiv zu machen. Microsoft ist da schon immer sehr "kreativ" gewesen. 

Ansonsten: Warten wir erstmal ab, ob PUBG noch für die PS4 erscheint. Ich persönlich glaube das erst, wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Hier gab es ja eine News dazu, dass MS Steam trocken legen will:
Windows 10: Microsoft wird Steam laut Tim Sweeney "kaputtpatchen"
Kaufen wäre natürlich eine Option dazu.

Aber selbst mit EA und Origin würde man die eigene Position sehr stärken.
Origin wird dann Stück für Stück immer mehr Teil des MS Store.


----------



## Maxicus (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung, wie groß Tencent ist.


Ich denke gegen MS nach wie vor eher klein. Ein kurzer Blick in Wikipedia:
MS Umsatz: 85Mrd USD
Tencent Umsatz: 24 Mrd USD

MS Mitarbeiter: 114.074
Tencent Mitarbeiter: 38.775

Nicht die kleinste Firma, sicher. Aber im Vergleich eben weit weg von" du hast keine Ahnung wie groß...".


----------



## Nostos (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Bitte EA übernehmen !

https://i.imgur.com/W30anWM.jpg

lg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Microsoft im Kaufrausch? Wäre für den Verein nicht unbedingt typisch. Aber welch Ironie wäre das wenn es ausgerechnet EA erwischen würde. ^^


----------



## xDave78 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsläufig!


Allein das Verb "können" schließt einen Zwang ja per se aus  von daher- alles gut Mister Obvious 



1xok schrieb:


> Wie man sich als Gamer wünschen kann....


Ganz ehrlich- ich will Dir wirklich nicht zu Nahe treten, aber als Du "Gamer" und "Linux" in einem Satz verwendet hast kamen mir vor Rührung fast ein paar Tränchen.


----------



## keinnick (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Speedbone schrieb:


> PUBG Corporation nicht zulassen ? die haben garnicht das Kapital um sowas zu verhindern.


Wer sollte sie denn zwingen, den Laden zu verkaufen? Dir nützt kein Geld der Welt was, wenn der Inhaber nicht verkaufen will.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Allein das Verb "können" schließt einen Zwang ja per se aus  von daher- alles gut Mister Obvious



Ups, du weißt wohl selber nicht, was du so schreibst. Ich bezog mich auf diesen Satz:

"Kann (Konjunktiv wäre könnte) für uns doch *NUR* WAS GUTES bei rum kommen."

Also nix Captain Obvious, Mr. Grammar


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

PUBG wäre zwar schnell geschehen und am "billigsten".
Aber die Sache ist ja schon durch für die Xbox. So vermarkten wie Minecraft von Mobile bis Merchandise lässt es sich auch nicht.

Valve nur wenn man da eben Druck ausübt oder Steam keine Lust mehr hat sich zu wehren.
Der PC würde galt eher zu einer Plattform zusammenwachsen als zerstückelt mit zoch Laucher daherkommen. Kann sich positiv auswirken aber muss es nicht.

EA ist eher realitstisch und macht viel Sinn . Man bekommt vorhandene schon aufgebaute Studios mit Infrastruktur und Engine wie Frostbite obendrauf.
Könnte einuge Marken nutzen oder Studios an beue IPs lassen.
Lizenzspiele würden aber sicherlich Multiplattform bleiben. Höchstens exklusive Inhalte zur Xbox/Win 10 wandern die sonst eh mit Extradeals eingefädelt werden.


----------



## TemplateR (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Die Übernahmen bei den ganzen Gerüchten:

Valve --> Extrem Unwahrscheinlich, weil Gabe sein Baby niemals abgeben würde.

PUBG Corp --> Wahrscheinlich, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Microsoft sucht wahrscheinlich eher nach einem Entwickler mit vielen IPs.

Electronic Arts --> Sehr Wahrscheinlich. Microsoft will in Sachen Exklusivitäten mit Sony mithalten und EA hat das Potential und das Portfolio dazu.



Aber was sind mit andere Firmen?

Ubisoft --> Unwahrscheinlich. Ubisoft möchte eher unabhängig bleiben und hat genug gegen Vivendi-Übernahme zu kämpfen
Take Two Interaktive --> Ein möglicher Kandidat, denn der Publisher hat auch sehr viele IPs wie EA. 
Activision --> Nahezu ausgeschlossen, denn Blizzard ist der Besitzer.

Sega, Capcom, Konami oder Square Enix --> Allesamt japanische Firmen und eine Übernahme durch einen amerikanisches Unternehmen eher skurill wäre als sinvoll.



Mit Sicherheit gäbe es auch andere Firmen, aber diese wären eher ausgeschlossener als sonst.


----------



## xDave78 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ups, du weißt wohl selber nicht, was du so schreibst.


Na doch, Du musst halt auch schon den ganzen Satz lesen, denn der gesamte Satz ist im Konjunktiv gehalten (zB "würde")- ein Zwang ist somit doch überhaupt in keinster Weise impliziert 

Gruss Captain Grammar
( [Musik von DÄ "Captain Metal", Text is mir grad eingefallen]...schlägt die Leghis in die Flucht, Capatin Grammar der nach Sprachgerechtigkeit sucht, Captain Grammar wacht bei Tag und auch bei Nacht, Capatin Grammar...die einzige Recht-schreib-Maaaaaacht!!!einself)


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Na doch, Du musst halt auch schon den ganzen Satz lesen, denn der gesamte Satz ist im Konjunktiv gehalten (zB "würde")- ein Zwang ist somit doch überhaupt in keinster Weise impliziert



Nein, du implizierst mit dem von mir zitierten Satz, dass mit einer möglichen Übernahme von EA durch MS vor uns User nur etwas Positives resultieren kann.
Hättest du geschrieben: "Könnte für uns (möglicherweise) was Gutes bei rum kommen", dann wäre das eindeutig gewesen und ich hätte nichts gesagt. So wie du es geschrieben hast, brauchst du dich aber nicht zu wundern, wenn ein Einwand kommt, nicht zuletzt auch, weil dieser Satz am Anfang eines neuen Absatzes steht. Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Du hast dich missverständlich ausgedrückt und gut ist. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## xDave78 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Aber das ist ja gar kein Satz, der Satz fängt weiter oben schon an. 

Ich meine *wenn *man das Alles mal in einem Packet zusammenschnüren *würde *- gute IPs (EA), sehr gute Infrastruktur (Valve) und genug Geld um Wert auf Qualität zu legen (MS) ...*kann *für uns doch nur was Gutes bei rum kommen. 

 Damit ist das Ganze Konstrukt reine Hypothese. Und es steht außer Frage, dass wenn gute Infrastruktur, gute IPs und gute QA zusammen kommen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch ist, dass wir gute Games bekommen. Meist hapert es ja an einem der Dinge. Zudem ist ja wohl nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass MS Valve und EA übernehmen wird. Dass eine Hypothese kein sicheres Ding ist - klar- kann man dazu sagen bei den ganzen brain-afklern heutzutage.

PS


----------



## Nobbis (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Und dann läuft PUBG plötzlich nur noch unter Win10. Das traue ich MS ohne weiteres zu. Irgendwie müssen sie ihr tolles Windoof10 den Leuten ja aufdrängen, wenn sie es schon nicht freiwillig und sogar für lau wollen. Lasst uns einstimmen .... "sie brauchen Datensätze, brauchen Datensätze, brauchen Datensätze und davon ganz ganz viel".


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja gar kein Satz, der Satz fängt weiter oben schon mit "würde" an.  Damit ist das Ganze Konstrukt reine Hypothese. Damit ist das Ganze Konstrukt reine Hypothese. Gut vielleicht hätte man das "nur" weglassen können. Wayne?! Es ist ja wohl nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass MS Valve und EA übernehmen wird. Dass eine Hypothese kein sicheres Ding ist - klar- kann man dazu sagen bei den ganzen brain-afklern heutzutage.



Nein, das Ergebnis ist so wie du es ausdrückst eben keine Hypothese. Der Konjunktiv von "kann" ist "könnte". Benutzt man "kann" statt "könnte" dann hat das eine ganz andere Bedeutung, egal wie der Satz davor auch lautet. Das ist der springende Punkt.
 Meine Güte, nun sieh doch endlich ein, dass das was du geschrieben hast missverständlich ist und lass es gut sein.


----------



## xDave78 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Keine Ahnung was Du meinst  mein Standpunkt dazu ist klar erläutert und noch einmal ausführlich erklärt ohne Teile des Satzes aus dem Zusammenhang zu nehmen.


----------



## keinnick (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



TemplateR schrieb:


> Activision --> Nahezu ausgeschlossen, denn Blizzard ist der Besitzer.



Ähm. Nö.


----------



## XD-User (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Das einzige positive bei EA sehe ich, bei der Spielequalität kann es nicht weiter runter gehen 
Da könnte unter der Fuchtel Microsofts bestimmt einiges geändert werden und die gefühlt hunderten toten IPs im Keller von EA wieder auferstehen.


----------



## Hardkekz (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



hazelol schrieb:


> MS EA -> Das Office Paket ist nur noch über Lootboxen erhältlich.



Toll, schon der 37. Skin für Excel, aber ich brauch doch den legendary PDF Export für Word...


----------



## Echo321 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Wo viel Geld investiert wird muss auch viel Geld rauskommen. Sollte einer dieser Deals stattfinden wird das sicher keine Vorteile für uns Kunden haben. Da war Lootboxen-Gate gerade erst der Anfang


----------



## xDave78 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ähm. Nö.


Stimmt. Activision ist Teil der "Activision Blizzard Corp.". Und als Kapitalgesellschaft kann das Unternehmen wie jedes Andere am Markt geschluckt werden.



Echo321 schrieb:


> Wo viel Geld investiert wird muss auch viel Geld rauskommen. Sollte einer dieser Deals stattfinden wird das sicher keine Vorteile für uns Kunden haben. Da war Lootboxen-Gate gerade erst der Anfang



Magst du das auch begründen oder lässt Du das einfach mal so als Behauptung stehen?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2018)

*Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Du meinst  mein Standpunkt dazu ist klar erläutert und noch einmal ausführlich erklärt ohne Teile des Satzes aus dem Zusammenhang zu nehmen.



Wenn du meinst, Mr. Grammar.


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Magst du das auch begründen oder lässt Du das einfach mal so als Behauptung stehen?


Die Absicht einer Investition endet in der Regel immer in der Geldvermehrung, folglich muss seine Aussage nicht weiter erläutert werden. 

MfG


----------



## keinnick (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Activision ist Teil der "Activision Blizzard Corp.". Und als Kapitalgesellschaft kann das Unternehmen wie jedes Andere am Markt geschluckt werden.



Das hängt von der Aktionärsstruktur ab und auch davon, wie viele Aktien sich überhaupt im freien Handel befinden (Streubesitz). Btw: Gründe ich ne GmbH, die auch eine Kapitalgesellschaft ist, möchte ich mal sehen, wie Du mir die wegnimmst.


----------



## dscoAndy (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

M$ kauft EA und bringt ein geiles Mass Effect raus.......... oder sie machen es wie bei dem lezten Fabel ^^. Mass Effect MOBA


----------



## 1xok (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Allein das Verb "können" schließt einen Zwang ja per se aus  von daher- alles gut Mister Obvious
> 
> 
> Ganz ehrlich- ich will Dir wirklich nicht zu Nahe treten, aber als Du "Gamer" und "Linux" in einem Satz verwendet hast kamen mir vor Rührung fast ein paar Tränchen.



Da ich auch noch eine PS4 besitze, fehlt mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht viel. Kannst ja gerne mal einen Blick in meine Steam-Bibliothek werfen.

DX wurde aufgrund von Valves Erfahrungen mit Linux und OpenGL auch stark überarbeitet. Left4Dead2 lief anfangs unter OpenGL nämlich mit deutlich mehr FPS als unter DX. Von Linux bzw. Konkurrenz profitieren auch Windows-Nutzer. Wenn Microsoft erstmal alles gehört, musst Du fressen, was sie Dir hinwerfen oder Dir ein anderes Hobby suchen.

Monopole oder Oligopole waren noch nie zum Vorteil des Kunden. Warum übernimmt Microsoft nicht gleich Sony und bezahlt mit Aktien. 

Meine Theorie: Man will Valve schaden, indem man das Vertrauen, das sie als unabhängige Plattform genießen, untergräbt. Das erreicht man ganz gut, indem man beiläufig solche Gerüchte streut. Normalerweise erfährt man von solchen Übernahmen nichts, bevor es losgeht. Aber bei Microsoft scheinen einige ein dringendes Mitteilungsbedürfnis zu haben und der Analyst muss natürlich darüber berichten.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Also ob sich EA lohnen würde? FIFA, Battlefield, Battlefront , Need for Speed, Anthem. Bis auf Anthem ist das alles schon so "ausgelutscht" (obwohl ich großer BF1 Fan bin!)
PUBG ist dann meiner Meinung nach momentan nur gehyped. Das Game an sich birgt in meinen Augen keine besonderen Qualitäten - oder hat man es bei MS auf die PUBG Asia-Community abgesehen^^ Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Valve wäre dann natürlich ein Hammer. Steam ist nahezu jedem Gamer ein (extrem positiv behafteter) Begriff, womit sich richtig Kohle scheffeln lässt. Darüber hinaus gäbe es ggbfs. Synergien im Bereich VR.


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Steam ist nahezu jedem Gamer ein (extrem positiv behafteter) Begriff, womit sich richtig Kohle scheffeln lässt. Darüber hinaus gäbe es ggbfs. Synergien im Bereich VR.



Die Microsoft Mixed Reality Brille geht doch mit Steam VR?  Oder was genau meintest du jetzt damit?


----------



## uka (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Also ob sich EA lohnen würde? FIFA, Battlefield, Battlefront , Need for Speed, Anthem. Bis auf Anthem ist das alles schon so "ausgelutscht" (obwohl ich großer BF1 Fan bin!)
> PUBG ist dann meiner Meinung nach momentan nur gehyped. Das Game an sich birgt in meinen Augen keine besonderen Qualitäten - oder hat man es bei MS auf die PUBG Asia-Community abgesehen^^ Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Valve wäre dann natürlich ein Hammer. Steam ist nahezu jedem Gamer ein (extrem positiv behafteter) Begriff, womit sich richtig Kohle scheffeln lässt. Darüber hinaus gäbe es ggbfs. Synergien im Bereich VR.



Dragon Age: Origins 2, Mass Effect Remaster/Mass Effect 4 (nach Teil 3 nahtlos weiter), Battlefield Bad Company Reboot, FIFA ist eh nen Zugpferd, C&C 5/Generals Reboot ... nur um ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu nennen. Wäre tatsächlich möglich, mich mit so einem Lineup zum M$-Store zu bringen.

Valve halte ich für quasi unmöglich. So super sind die nicht auseinander gegangen und Valve ist Nr. 1 am Markt sowie im Privatbesitz mit nicht weiter definiertem Vermögen. PUBG würde sich auszahlen, ich erinnere nur an Minecraft.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Oh bitte nicht das MS wirklich noch Valve übernimmt, das kann nur böse enden, da MS sich einfach wie ein Elefant im Porzelanladen verhält, was Gaming angeht, da würde mir böses schwanen wenn MS Valve besitzt...

Ob sie hingegen EA, oder PUBG übernehmen würden ginge mir persöhnlich am Allerwertesten vorbei.


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Microsoft und EA passen zusammen, wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## MXDoener (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Aktionärsstruktur ab und auch davon, wie viele Aktien sich überhaupt im freien Handel befinden (Streubesitz). Btw: Gründe ich ne GmbH, die auch eine Kapitalgesellschaft ist, möchte ich mal sehen, wie Du mir die wegnimmst.



Glaube er hat einfach nur statt Aktiengesellschaft Kapitalgesellschaft geschrieben...


----------



## wurstkuchen (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh bitte nicht das MS wirklich noch Valve übernimmt, das kann nur böse enden, da MS sich einfach wie ein Elefant im Porzelanladen verhält, was Gaming angeht, da würde mir böses schwanen wenn MS Valve besitzt...



Hä? Weil? Valve ist mit Abstand eines der unfähigsten Unternehmen das ich kenne. Die gehörn zerschlagen bzw eingestampft. Nichts tun und reich sein, sowas geht mal gar nicht. Und dann noch zu geizig sein ne Menge Geld in die Hand zu nehm HL3 zu produzieren... oder mal den verdammten verdreckten Steam Client zu modernisieren. Der ist immer noch so buggy und gammlig programmiert, wie vor 10 Jahren. Und es fehlen immer noch simple Funktionen, wie gescheite Filter, oder einfach Touch-Eingabe. Das Dang hat nicht mal ne gescheite Boot-Gui. Starte man Steam, und es kommt zu irgendwelchen Verbindungsproblemen, erscheint zu 90% einfach NICHTS. Und man muss Steam per Task Manager killen. Das Problem besteht seit der Beta und wurde nie gefixt. Unfassbar.


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Hä? Weil? Valve ist mit Abstand eines der unfähigsten Unternehmen das ich kenne. Die gehörn zerschlagen bzw eingestampft. Nichts tun und reich sein, sowas geht mal gar nicht. Und dann noch zu geizig sein ne Menge Geld in die Hand zu nehm HL3 zu produzieren... oder mal den verdammten verdreckten Steam Client zu modernisieren. Der ist immer noch so buggy und gammlig programmiert, wie vor 10 Jahren. Und es fehlen immer noch simple Funktionen, wie gescheite Filter, oder einfach Touch-Eingabe. Das Dang hat nicht mal ne gescheite Boot-Gui. Starte man Steam, und es kommt zu irgendwelchen Verbindungsproblemen, erscheint zu 90% einfach NICHTS. Und man muss Steam per Task Manager killen. Das Problem besteht seit der Beta und wurde nie gefixt. Unfassbar.



Ich glaube, wir haben nicht den gleichen Steam-Launcher  Solche Probleme wie von dir beschrieben, hatte ich noch nie...


----------



## lebowski22 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir haben nicht den gleichen Steam-Launcher  Solche Probleme wie von dir beschrieben, hatte ich noch nie...



Das beste Argument. Man ließt bei anderen von Problemen, stellt fest das man sie selber nicht hat und prompt sind sie nicht existent. 

Im Ernst kann ich "wurstkuchen" tatsächlich zustimmen. Das Teil ist ein uralter Client der kaum Updates erfährt. Support wurde in den letzten Jahren sehr langsam verbessert, ist aber immer noch weit entfernt von Gut. Eigene Spiele werden nahezu nicht mehr entwickelt. VR gibt es seitens Steam auch kaum Neuigkeiten. Bei jedem Sale stirbt gefühlt ein weiterer Teil der Steam Server. Man hat sich daran gewöhnt und jeder hat ihn aktiv. Das ist der Vorteil von Steam...


----------



## Asuramaru (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Die sollen EA übernehmen und alle Bosse gleich rauswerfen,Tschüss aufwiedersehen .Leider ist das nur ein Wunschtraum aber als oberster EA hater kann ich nicht wiederstehen .

Öööö mal so gefragt,ich kenne von M$ noch kein Spiel welches Lootboxen enthält,vielleicht sind die ja doch zu etwas zu gebrauchen anstatt sie immer nur als Böse hinzustellen und sie gerade mal aus dem Wandschrank zu kramen um auf Windows rumzutrampel weil Linux das bessere OS ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Hä? Weil? Valve ist mit Abstand eines der unfähigsten Unternehmen das ich kenne. Die gehörn zerschlagen bzw eingestampft. Nichts tun und reich sein, sowas geht mal gar nicht. Und dann noch zu geizig sein ne Menge Geld in die Hand zu nehm HL3 zu produzieren... oder mal den verdammten verdreckten Steam Client zu modernisieren. Der ist immer noch so buggy und gammlig programmiert, wie vor 10 Jahren. Und es fehlen immer noch simple Funktionen, wie gescheite Filter, oder einfach Touch-Eingabe. Das Dang hat nicht mal ne gescheite Boot-Gui. Starte man Steam, und es kommt zu irgendwelchen Verbindungsproblemen, erscheint zu 90% einfach NICHTS. Und man muss Steam per Task Manager killen. Das Problem besteht seit der Beta und wurde nie gefixt. Unfassbar.



Und was hat dein Gemecker  jetzt damit zu tun das es unter MS nur noch beschissener werden kann? Schau dir an wie stiefmütterlich MS damals Games for Windows Live behandelt hat, oder wie unfähig sie sich aktuell mit dem Windows-Store anstellen, dagegen ist Valve noch geradezu vorbildlich, so beschissen es ggf. auch an manchen Stellen bei Steam sein mag.

Naja, Hauptsache an der Sache vorbei gegen Valve und Steam gestänkert, nicht?


----------



## Atent123 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



slasher schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht warum so viele PUBG als unrealistisch abstempeln.
> 
> Von allen 3 Optionen ist das die realistischste, da MS sowieso seine Finger da schon im Spiel hat.
> 
> ...



Ja aber Tencent hat schon sein Auge auf PUBG gerichtet.
Die Vertirebsrechte für China haben die schon und es wird wohl nicht lange dauern bis Tencent das ganze Aufkauft.
Und Tencent hat absurd viel geld und dazu noch den Chinesischen Staat auf seiner Seite.


----------



## uka (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



lebowski22 schrieb:


> ...


Bitte? Es gibt Wochen, da kommt ein Tag nach dem anderen eine neues Update. Ich bin in der Beta, deswegen kommt bei mir sicher eins öfter ein Update, aber es kommen welche (im generellen). Ich hoffe nur, dass Leute die Bugs haben diese auch bei entsprechender Stelle melden (und damit meine ich nicht, sich ohne weitere Angaben hier oder bei Reddit zu beschweren).  


Desweiteren was soll denn besser werden (also konkret): Schrott-GUI Windows 8 Like weil es ja so gut ankam? Nein danke. Das Steam-GUI ist schlicht und funktional, klar kleine Verbesserungen wären nett (Filter hier und da, ein paar Funktionen hinzu), aber im Grunde geht alles. Big Picture hat ja schon quasi keinen interessiert (außer HTPC). Zu VR muss man sich nur mal die Aussage von Nintendo durchlesen, trifft es recht gut. 

Auch Verbesserungsbedarf gibt es beim Support, mann muss aber auch mal sagen, dass es ja immer mehr Anfragen und Mitglieder gibt. Support erweitern dauert ja auch etwas.


----------



## IceGamer (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Bitte EA. Wäre für mich nun wirklich kein Verlust und MS hätte sehr viele Lizenzen auf Einmal dazugewonnen.

Zudem könnte man aus vielen alten Lizenzen wieder etwas machen, was EA ja nicht kann.


Realistisch sehe ich das Ganze leider nicht.


----------



## OField (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Die sollen EA übernehmen und alle Bosse gleich rauswerfen,Tschüss aufwiedersehen .Leider ist das nur ein Wunschtraum aber als oberster EA hater kann ich nicht wiederstehen .



Könnte eigentlich auch nur besser werden^^


----------



## MircoSfot (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Steam/OriginAPP im WindowsStore? Der Todesstoß für Sony. PUBG interessiert eh keinem, außer Cheatern. Gabe wird auch alt und wird Steam wohl verkaufen ^.^ Bei EA ist das Angebot überschaubar, also eher nicht Origin. GL45KUG€L!


----------



## lebowski22 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



uka schrieb:


> ...



Entsprechende Stellen? Z.B. im schlimmsten Forum des Internets? Dem Steam Forum. Das Funktionell auf der höhe meines ersten selbstgeschrieben Forums von vor 15 Jahren ist? Gewünschte Features werden konsequent seit Jahren ignoriert. Die GUI ist schlicht ja da stimme ich dir zu. Aber funktionell schon lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Lieber Greenlight abschaffen und die Tore öffnen das der Shop noch mehr mit Spielen zugemüllt wird. "Im Grunde geht alles". Stimmt, sag ich meinem Chef und meinen Kunden auch immer. Trotzdem sind sie unzufrieden wenn es Bugs gibt und einige Hilfreiche Features fehlen. Wieso? Versteh ich selbst nicht! Diese Naive Einstellung gegenüber Steam und Gabe Newell ist so anstregend.

Wiki:
Mitarbeiter bei Valve Stand 2013: 330
Mitarbeiter bei Valve Stand 2016: 360 

Dagegen der Anstieg der Aktiven User(statista.com):
Dezember 2013: 7 Millionen
Dezember 2017: ca. 11.5 Millionen 

Und jetzt willst du mir erzählen das ein Unternehmen dessen Umsatz in den Letzten 10 Jahren so enorm ansteigt, einen vernünftigen Support, Neuentwicklungen, Bugfixes, mit gerade mal 300 bis 500 Mitarbeitern auf die Beine Stellen kann? Die Zahlen stehen in keinem Verhältnis zueinander. Mittlerweile steuert Steam auf 20 Millionen Aktive Nutzer zu und trotzdem hat sich letztes Jahr nichts positives getan.

Auch wenn MS denke ich nie Valve übernehmen wird, aber ich fände es trotzdem gut.


----------



## Keyborder (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



uka schrieb:


> Es gibt Wochen, da kommt ein Tag nach dem anderen eine neues Update. Ich bin in der Beta, deswegen kommt bei mir sicher eins öfter ein Update, aber es kommen welche (im generellen).



Das liegt an der Beta. Im Durchschnitt kommen alle 4 Wochen ein Client-Update.



> Ich hoffe nur, dass Leute die Bugs haben diese auch bei entsprechender Stelle melden



Wenn man selbst gemeldete Bugs mal im Netz sucht, stellt man trauriger weise fest, dass viele vor etlichen Monaten beschrieben wurden, welche lange davor schon gemeldet wurden, sich nix getan hat und man weiß schon, dass sich bei dem Bug, den man selber kürzlich auch noch mal gemeldet hat sich so schnell nichts ändern wird.

Für mich akutes Problem ist zB. Daisy-Wheel.
In Anbetracht des hauseigenen Steam-Controller, dem Fakt, dass jeglicher Controller als der Hauseigene Klassifiziert wird, lässt mich nicht mehr hoffen, dass Daisy-Wheel irgend wann gefixt wird.



> Big Picture hat ja schon quasi keinen interessiert



Den BP-Modus gibt es in 2 varianten.
Zum einen als vollen Modus, bei dem der ganze Client mit Controller behandelt wird und dann rein fürs zocken, bei dem der BP-Modus erst anspringt, sobald man ein Spiel startet während ein Controller aktiviert ist. So landet man "temporär" im BP-Modus sobald man die Steam-Community im Spiel öffnet.

Warum das keinem interessieren soll erschließt sich mir nicht. 
Vorteile muss man denke ich nicht aufzählen.



> Auch Verbesserungsbedarf gibt es beim Support,...



Nicht nur beim Support allein.
Ich, zB,  wünsche mir ein Skalierbares GUI in Spielen, da sonst unbrauchbar beim Downsampling. 
Was ja eigtl kein Bug ist.
Ich möchte auch nicht zum Kauf eines Steam-Controllers genötigt werden, weil scheinbar absichtlich Daisy-Wheel nicht gefixt wird. Habe aber das Gefühl dass dem so ist...schau ich mir die ganzen Veränderungen bzgl Controller-Supports an. Einen "gewöhnlichen" Controller-Support, wie er mal gegeben war, existiert lange nicht mehr. Dreht sich alles nur noch um den "überfunktionalem" Touch-Controller von Steam.



> ...mann muss aber auch mal sagen, dass es ja immer mehr Anfragen und Mitglieder gibt. Support erweitern dauert ja auch etwas.



Wenn das, was umgesetzt wird, im vorhinein nicht zu Ende gedacht ist, nützt auch kein erweitern des Supports etwas.


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



lebowski22 schrieb:


> Das beste Argument. Man ließt bei anderen von Problemen, stellt fest das man sie selber nicht hat und prompt sind sie nicht existent. [emoji38]
> 
> Im Ernst kann ich "wurstkuchen" tatsächlich zustimmen. Das Teil ist ein uralter Client der kaum Updates erfährt. Support wurde in den letzten Jahren sehr langsam verbessert, ist aber immer noch weit entfernt von Gut. Eigene Spiele werden nahezu nicht mehr entwickelt. VR gibt es seitens Steam auch kaum Neuigkeiten. Bei jedem Sale stirbt gefühlt ein weiterer Teil der Steam Server. Man hat sich daran gewöhnt und jeder hat ihn aktiv. Das ist der Vorteil von Steam...


Dass es keine Probleme gibt, wollte ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken 
Ich habe nur deutlich gemacht, dass ich keine Probleme habe. Oft genug sitzt der Fehler allerdings auch vor dem Bildschirm. Ich benutze steam seit 2013 und hatte keinerlei Probleme, abgesehen von dem offline Mode

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flambard (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Wenn Wert an Beliebtheit und Moral gekoppelt ist, kaufe ich den Laden und schmeiß alle Hunde raus.

Und ja vorher hatten sie Moral und die Kasse klingelte trotzdem. Also Fresse wer das Handeln von EA rechtfertigen will. Es reicht.


----------



## yojinboFFX (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Und wenn der Belzebub alias MS Valve kauft,dann gebe ich das Spielen auf.Nach 4 Wochen wäre Steam im sagenumwogenen MS-Store verschollen,und wer den Aller-Allerletzten Update verpasst hat-kriegt Spielsperre bis der Update zwangsgedownloadet ist!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## AntiWantze (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Glaubt hier wirklich jemand ernsthaft das MS über 36 Milliarden $ ausgeben wird um EA zu Kaufen? Klingt völlig absurd für mich.


----------



## JTRch (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Und ein Teil der Investoren fordert die Abspaltung der Xbox Sparte vom Rest, damit das Business ohne dieses Klumpenrisiko unterwegs ist. Genau, und in der Investoren Gemütszustand zahle ich fast 40 Milliarden für ein Konzern, der nur eins bewiesen hat: IPs zu zerstören. Aber genau auf die habe ich es abgesehen. EA wäre der denkbar schlechteste Kauf. Wenn schon ein Konzern wie Square Enix um ua. gleich im boomenden Asienmarkt ein Fuss drin zu haben. Aber EA tönt absolut unrealistisch und mehr nach Fanboy feuchte Träume als ersthaftes Investment.


----------



## Keyborder (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



> Und wenn der Belzebub alias MS Valve kauft,dann gebe ich das Spielen auf.Nach 4 Wochen wäre Steam im sagenumwogenen MS-Store verschollen,und wer den Aller-Allerletzten Update verpasst hat-kriegt Spielsperre bis der Update zwangsgedownloadet ist!



Wäre erst mal interessant zu erfahren wie das bewerkstelligt würde. 
Sollte dann echt die Frage aufkommen ob zuvor über Steam betriebene Spiele dann nicht mehr für W7 / 8.1 angeboten werden?
Denke da haben Entwickler und Publisher auch noch ein Wort mit zu reden.

Gruselig wäre die Vorstellung allemal. Zumal ich nach derzeitigem Stand auch kein W10 nutze. Alleine schon "as a Service" widerstrebt mir, gerade in Anbetracht, dass schlußendlich sämtliche Dienste darauf hinauslaufen werden. Die Zukunft wird sicher so aussehen, dass jede einzelne Person für sämtliches eine eigene Lizenz benötigt und alles hinter irgend welchen Abo-Modellen platziert sein wird.
Finde ich nicht wünschenswert.


----------



## RavionHD (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Valve kann man eigentlich ausschließen, das wäre selbst für Microsoft zu teuer, sie sind nicht an der Börse und es gibt für Gabe auch keinen Grund zu verkaufen, Steam ist eine Geldmaschine.
EA dagegen kann ich mir gut vorstellen, aber was hat denn EA Gutes an Exklusivtiteln zu bieten?
Die Fifa Lizenz hätte man bei einer Plattformexklusivität von Xbox/PC nicht mehr, die Star Wars vermutlich auch nicht.
Was bliebe dann?
Battlefield und Need for Speed? Würde nicht reichen um die 35 Milliarden wieder einzuholen.
Mass Effect und Dragon Age sind ja quasi "tot".

Ich würde mich zwar irgendwie freuen wenn es EA treffen würde (schlimmer geht's ja nimmer), aber auf der Anderen Seite wäre es vernünftiger von Microsoft mit soviel Geld ein paar ordentliche Entwicklerstudios zusammenstellen würde um ihre eignen Exklusivtitel zu entwickeln.

PUBG würde btw auch viele Milliarden kosten.



lebowski22 schrieb:


> Dagegen der Anstieg der Aktiven User(statista.com):
> Dezember 2013: 7 Millionen
> Dezember 2017: ca. 11.5 Millionen
> 
> Und jetzt willst du mir erzählen das ein Unternehmen dessen Umsatz in den Letzten 10 Jahren so enorm ansteigt, einen vernünftigen Support, Neuentwicklungen, Bugfixes, mit gerade mal 300 bis 500 Mitarbeitern auf die Beine Stellen kann? Die Zahlen stehen in keinem Verhältnis zueinander. Mittlerweile steuert Steam auf 20 Millionen Aktive Nutzer zu und trotzdem hat sich letztes Jahr nichts positives getan.


Das sind die Zahlen der an einem Zeitpunkt aktiven Nutzer, insgesamt hat Steam 287 Millionen User, wovon in den letzten 2 Wochen gut ~59 Millionen aktiv waren:
SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



RavionHD schrieb:


> EA dagegen kann ich mir gut vorstellen, aber was hat denn EA Gutes an Exklusivtiteln zu bieten?



EA sitzt auf einem Berg von eigenen und alten Lizenzen / Spielen der Studios die sie im laufe der Zeit aufgekauft haben:

Dungeon Keeper (Bullfrog)
C&C Red Allert (Westwood)
C&C Generals (Westwood)
C&C Tiberium Konflikt (Westwood)
Dune (Westwood)
Theme Park (Bullfrog)
Theme Hospital (Bullfrog)
Baldurs Gate (Bioware)
Neverwinter Nights (Bioware)
Lands of Lore (Wetwood)
Blade Runner (Westwood)
Sim City (Maxis)
The Sims (Maxis)
Dark Age of Camelot (Mythic)
Wing Commander (Origin Systems)
Ultima (Origin Systems)
Populous (Bullfrog)
Dragon Age (Bioware)
Mass Effect (Bioware)
SW:ToR (Bioware)
KotoR (Bioware)
Medal of Honor (Dreamworks)
Battlefield (Dice)
Jade Empire (Bioware)


Das nur das was mir jetzt auf die schnelle einfällt.
Alleine das ist schon an einer Übernahme interessant.


----------



## c00LsPoT (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Alles falsch...
Es ist ganz klar, dass Valve Microsoft übernehmen wird. 

Deswegen hat das neue, in der Pipeline befindliche OS, auch schon mal einen cooleren Namen. Es kommen in den nächsten Jahren dann Polaris OS 1, Polaris OS 2 und dann Polaris... Nee, stopp. Dann kommt erstmal nix mehr und es wird gelegentlich an Steam OS weitergeschraubt.

Ich geh jetzt erstmal meine Medizin nehmen.


----------



## RavionHD (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Klar, aber mit Ausnahme von wenigen Spielen sind das allesamt keine Millionenseller.

Nicht umsonst bringt EA fast keine davon mehr raus.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Würde EA gekauft werden, wäre das für die non-XBOX/PC-Spieler aber nicht sehr erfreulich.

Haben wir PCler ja schon bei Halo/Gears of War/Mass Effect 1 bitter zu schmecken bekommen.


RavionHD schrieb:


> Klar, aber mit Ausnahme von wenigen Spielen sind das allesamt keine Millionenseller.
> 
> Nicht umsonst bringt EA fast keine davon mehr raus.


Nachdem sie mehr als die Hälfte davon ja auch komplett gegen die Wand gefahren haben ist das auch nicht verwunderlich.

Medal of Honor z.B. hätten sie lange vor der Rückkehr von CoD ins WW2-Szenario neu auflegen können, hätte sich im alten Setting und mit alter Stärke bestimmt gut verkauft.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Klar, aber mit Ausnahme von wenigen Spielen sind das allesamt keine Millionenseller.
> 
> Nicht umsonst bringt EA fast keine davon mehr raus.



Microsofts Age of Empires 1 alleine ist ein 10 Millionen+ Saler?
Davon abgesehen hat hat EA bei den meisten Lizenzen nie versucht ernsthafte Nachfolger, oder überhaupt Nachfolger zu machen. Ich denke da durchaus das ein modernes Lands of Lore ein Millionensaler hätte werden können.


----------



## wurstkuchen (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



uka schrieb:


> Bitte? Es gibt Wochen, da kommt ein Tag nach dem anderen eine neues Update. Ich bin in der Beta, deswegen kommt bei mir sicher eins öfter ein Update, aber es kommen welche (im generellen). Ich hoffe nur, dass Leute die Bugs haben diese auch bei entsprechender Stelle melden.



LOL HOCH 100! Die """""bug report"""" Foren von Steam, sei es zum Client oder besonders Steam In-Home Streaming erfahren NULL KOMMA NULL Support! Vor 2 Jahren war dort noch ansatzweise mal ein Support-Dev vertreten, der Feedback gab. Das wurde auch eingestampft. Seitdem werden Bug-Reports gnadenlos von Valve ignoriert. Die Bug Report Foren sind immer noch mit den selben Bugs gefüllt, die sich seit 2-3 Jahren dort angesammelt haben. Dazu kann ich mindestens 20 Beispiele liefern. Ich bin dann übrigens aus Frust mit dem Chef-Entwickler von Steam per eMail in Verbindung getreten. Hat etwas gedauert, bis ich seine eMail hatte. Die Person ist leider komplett inkompetent oder überarbeitet. Er konnte keinen einzigen Fehler lösen, dem ich ihm präsentiert habe. Darunter hauptsächlich Probleme mit In-Home Streaming. Der Beta Client fängt sich dann auch noch alle 2-3 Monate Major-Bugs ein, die TROTZ MELDUNG im Forum dann fröhlich in den Stable Client übernommen werden einige Wochen später.

MS ist da leider noch unfähiger. Dort werden Bug-Reports direkt im Papierkorb abgelegt. Das kann ich dann aber auch etwas verstehn. Wegen diesem Insider-Unfug werden halt einfach zu viele Dau-Reports eingereicht, die zu 99% keine Bug-Reports sind.


----------



## Dantapik (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

1. PUBG kaufen macht aus Unternehmensstrategischer Sicht Sinn. Der Vergleich zu MOJANG ist sehr passend. Es kann aber auch sein das sie gerade wegen MOJANG das ganze nicht machen wollen. Ich frage mich wie viel Microsoft mit Minecraft tatsächlich verdiehnen konnte bisher, oder ob das ganze einfach nur gekauft wurde um es für Projekte wie HoloLens zu nutzen. Wie viel Geld kann man mit PUBG jetzt noch machen um einen entsprechend hohen Kaufpreis zu rechtfertigen? Der BattleRoyal Hype neigt sich schon wieder dem Ende entgegen was die ganzen nachmacher beweisen. Übersättigung des Marktes führt zu völliger Insignifikanz der Startspiele, weil nachfolger alles besser machen. PUBG 2 wäre da interessanter.

2. Valve. Hm. Möglich und nicht Möglich. Gut und nicht gut. Zum einen habe ich das gefühl das GABEN immer weniger Lust hat. Ewig kein HL3, L4D3 oder Portal3 obwohl alles schon zigmal bestätigt. Die neue Valveengine lässt auch schon länger auf sich warten. Anfangs hab ich das ganze damit verteidigt das man zu schnell auf VR umgesprungen ist und dafür alles andere hat stehen und liegen lassen um die Hardware und Software dazu fertig zu bekommen bevor man weiter an der neuen Engine bastelt und dann auch wieder eigene Flagships produziert die mit VR einher gehen...aber Jahre ziehen ins Land und nichts passiert. Wozu auch? Steam läuft von alleine. Nur die einnahmen des Comunity Marktes müssen imens sein und so ziemlich jeder will von der Laufkundschaft von Steam profitieren.

Das MS Steam nicht will weil sie den eigenen Shop promoten und nutzen wollen würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Schönes Beispiel sind Skype und Lync. Man Hatte Lync, Lync lief nicht so doll, also hat man Skype gekauft und schwups ganz schnell war lync nicht mehr lync sondern "Skype for Business" Komplett mit Anbindung/Integration zum herkömmlichen Skype. Microsoft scheut nicht davor Marken zu kaufen und diese effektiv zu nutzen. Und Microsoft scheut absolut nicht davor dinge abzustoßen die nichts bringen, selbst wenn sie manchmal etwas länger brauchen um es zu verstehen (Siehe Windowsphones). 

Das Problem ist, das beide Firmen voneinander profitieren können, aber sich auch gegenseitig kaputt machen können. Steam müsste Steam bleiben, weil man sonst die bestehenden Kunden verscheucht die unheimlich viel geld und Zeit in Ihre Bibliotheken gesteckt haben. Man müsste das Game Anywhere Prinzip auf Steam erweitern und dürfte den Windowsstore nicht paralel laufen lassen. Man müsste gut mit den Hausmarken umgehen und das Portfolio erweitern. Der Steam-Client müsste durch Microsoftexpertise verbessert werden OHNE das Design zu stark zu ändern. Gerade die simple Bediehnung die stark in Richtung Datenbank geht spricht für Steam, ich will da keine Windows 8 Kacheln sehen.

3. EA. Ganz Ehrlich? Macht halt. Was soll schon passieren? Im besten Fall werden die ganzen runtergewirtschafteten Studios und Marken befreit, im schlimmsten Fall wird EA da entsorgt wo auch die Windowsphones begraben wurden. Die übrig bleibenden Lizenzen sind dann ehrlich gesagt überall besser aufgehoben als bei EA, gerade wenn sie zurück an die Entwickler gehen würden welche dann wenigstens über Kickstarter und Crowdfunding mit originaltiteln wieder zurück auf den markt könnten.

Die "Aktienschlacht" könnte auch ausbleiben, jeh nachdem wie das ganze mit EA die nächsten Monate/Jahre weiter geht. Viele Aktionäre könnten froh sein wenn sie einen soliden preis von microsoft bekommen anstatt zuzusehen wie die Firma einfach verschwindet (Wenn Bioware Anthem verbockt, weil EA da auch wieder zu viel reindoktort ist auch nichts mehr übrig als Lootboxen in Sportspielen und Egoshootern)







Ganz Allgemein kann man sagen, Große Firmen wie Microsoft, Google oder Facebook sind sowieso permanent auf der Suche nach "klugen" übernahmen und aktuell sind EA, Valve und PUBG einfach dankbare Kandidaten um übernommen zu werden. Insiderwissen würde ich das nicht nennen. Meine Prognose? Nintendo kauft Ubisoft, Disney kauft EA und Microsoft macht mehrere kleinere Käufe und holt sich Personal das den Windowsstore generalüberholen soll, strebt vll eine Kooperation mit valve an.


----------



## RavionHD (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Würde EA gekauft werden, wäre das für die non-XBOX/PC-Spieler aber nicht sehr erfreulich.
> Haben wir PCler ja schon bei Halo/Gears of War/Mass Effect 1 bitter zu schmecken bekommen.


Für den PC würden weiterhin alle Spiele erscheinen, für die Sony Konsolen aber nicht mehr.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Microsofts Age of Empires 1 alleine ist ein 10 Millionen+ Saler?


Age of Empires ist kein EA Spiel.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen hat hat EA bei den meisten Lizenzen nie versucht ernsthafte Nachfolger, oder überhaupt Nachfolger zu machen. Ich denke da durchaus das ein modernes Lands of Lore ein Millionensaler hätte werden können.


Es gibt schon einen Grund weshalb es keinen Nachfolger für diese Spiele gibt - anscheinend ist EA zum Schluss gekommen dass diese Marken kein großes Publikum heranziehen.


----------



## Asuramaru (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Soll M$ EA kaufen und Battlefield Xbox Exklusive machen,haben wir PC Spieler eine sorge weniger und können unser Geld in was besseres Investieren . Bei Halo ist es schade das es XO Exklusive ist aber bei BF währe ich da nicht traurig.Das Angebot von Origin ist eh nicht so dolle und da gibt es jedes jahr immer nur 1-3 Titel die vielleicht zum Kauf geeignet sind wenn nicht gerade Lootboxen eingebaut sind,aber können sich die Konsolenspieler mit rumschlagen und unser Markt ist ein bisschen sauberer .

Ich bin nicht Konsolenfeindlich aber warum den Konsoleros nicht was gutes tun mit Battlefield Exklusive, könnt ihr gern Geschenkt haben,bin nur ein großzügiger Mensch .


----------



## Taonris (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Für den PC würden weiterhin alle Spiele erscheinen, für die Sony Konsolen aber nicht mehr.
> 
> Age of Empires ist kein EA Spiel.
> 
> Es gibt schon einen Grund weshalb es keinen Nachfolger für diese Spiele gibt - anscheinend ist EA zum Schluss gekommen dass diese Marken kein großes Publikum heranziehen.



Wir wissen alle das MS mittlerweile kaum noch Studios hat, neue Studios aufzubauen und in neue Engines zu investieren kostet hunderte Millionen dazu hat MS in der Vergangenheit immer Probleme damit gehabt Leuten ihre Spiele zu verkaufen, woran das lag ist ein anderes Thema. Dazu kamen zahlreiche gecancelte Projekte wie Scalebound und Fable Legends in die man jeweils 100 Millionen gepulvert hat. Kauft man jetzt EA hat man deren gesamte Infrastruktur, deren Engines, deren Personal und deren restliches Know-How und eine ganze Menge an IPs. MS hat 26 Milliarden für LinkedIn gezahlt und 2 Milliarden für Minecraft dazu investiert man ständige in diverse Engines oder sonstige Frameworks wie Havok oder Simplygon erst gestern wurde wieder ein Cloud-Gaming Betreiber übernommen. Wieso sollen die nicht Valve oder EA kaufen am Geld mangelts nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen Grund weshalb es keinen Nachfolger für diese Spiele gibt - anscheinend ist EA zum Schluss gekommen dass diese Marken kein großes Publikum heranziehen.


Wie ja gesagt - fährt man sie so an die Wand, wie es EA gemacht hat, ist klar, dass dadurch nicht mehr viel reinkommt.

Angefangen hat es mit _Medal of Honor_, das war vor CoD der unangefochtene Marktführer der Weltkriegsshooter, die alten Teile haben dieses Subgenre erst so richtig aus der Traufe gehoben. Dann haben sie spätestens mit _Pacific Assault_ die Reihe - verunsichert durch CoD - nach und nach zu einer völlig generischen 08/15-Ballerei verkommen lassen.
Dabei hätten sie die Reihe vor ein paar Jahren ohne weiteres neuauflegen können - CoD hat sich zu dem Zeitpunkt im Sci-Fi-Setting verfangen, die Leute wollten wieder ein WW2-Spiel. Das haben sie jetzt mit CoD: WW2 wieder bekommen, Chance wieder vertan - EA hatte damit eigentlich einen Elfmeter, den sie nicht schießen wollten oder nicht bemerkt haben, k.A.

Bei _Need for Speed_ sind ihnen nach dem original _Most Wanted_ von 2005 offenbar die Ideen ausgegangen und haben die Reihe mit so Kabinettstückchen, wie _Pro Street_, _Undercover_, _The Run_ oder dem allgemeinem Wandel zum "Service-Rennspiel" in beachtlicher Manier in den Sand gesetzt.
C&C haben sie mach dem - eigentlich gelungenem Reboot 2007 - als Echtzeit-Strategie keine Bedeutung mehr beigemessen, die Reihe wurde endgültich beerdigt, da wird auch nichts neues mehr kommen.

_Die Sims_ wurde eigentlich ja schon seinerzeit mit DLCs und Booster-Packs zu einer Gelddruck-Maschine gemacht, mit _Die Sims 3_ bekam man aber nicht mal ein vernünftiges Spiel hin.

_Sim City_ haben sie mit dem letzten Teil auch völlig vergeigt, die _Cities_-Reihe hat dem inzwischen die Marktführerschaft abgenommen, _Sim City_ trauert keiner mehr Nach.

_Mass Effect_ haben sie ja von M$ "gerettet" und die Xbox-Exklusivität (zum Glück) damit aufgehoben. Allerdings hat man auch das, spätestens mit _Andromeda_, auflaufen lassen.

Und _Dragon Age_ - naja, muss ich denn dazu noch was sagen?
Oder zur _STAR WARS_-Lizenz, die man nun so vergewaltigt, dass man EA eigentlich schon (zusammen mit Disney) nach Den Haag wegen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit stecken sollte?

EA hat zwar im Gegensatz zu M$ in den letzten 10 Jahren erheblich mehr für den PC gemacht, während M$ in dem Bereich der letzte Judas war. Aber mit den oben genannten Titlen, neben einigen weiteren (_Dead Space_, _Burnout_,_ Mercenaries_, u.v.m.)
hat man ganze Lizenzen entweder totgepublished oder einfach versanden lassen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Sony wäre ganz schön im arsch wenn EA an Microsoft fällt.



Ja klar, Sony ist ja nur EA...


----------



## 1xok (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



lebowski22 schrieb:


> Entsprechende Stellen? Z.B. im schlimmsten Forum des Internets? Dem Steam Forum. Das Funktionell auf der höhe meines ersten selbstgeschrieben Forums von vor 15 Jahren ist? Gewünschte Features werden konsequent seit Jahren ignoriert. Die GUI ist schlicht ja da stimme ich dir zu. Aber funktionell schon lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß.



Ich denke, viele unterschätzten, was Valve so alles hinter den Kulissen tut. Ich will da jetzt nicht ins Detail gehen. Aber das ist eben der Grund, warum ich bei Valve beim Download meistens meine 50Mb/s  ausschöpfen kann, während bei anderen Plattformen oft nur ein Bruchteil davon möglich ist. Und das ist jetzt nur ein Bespiel.  

Valve setzt in meinen Augen die Prioritäten oft wesentlich besser als andere Anbieter. Es gibt zahllose Dinge bei Valve, von denen ich bei anderen Anbietern nur träumen kann. Alleine sowas wie Family View gibt es so bei anderen nicht. Und es ist schon eine Leistung solche Freizügigkeiten sämtlichen Publishern abgerungen zu haben. Es mag nicht alles toll sein auf Steam. Aber sein Kerngeschäft beherrscht Valve. Anderen ist es eben nicht gelungen so eine Plattform zu etablieren, weil sie kaum Win-Win-Situationen schaffen. 

Microsoft würde Valve ruinieren. So wie Valve gestrickt ist, würde es wahrscheinlich zu einem Exodus unter den Beschäftigten kommen, bevor der erste Microsoft-Manager die Firmenzentrale beiträten hätte. Der einzige rationale Grund für Microsoft Valve zu kaufen, wäre einen als lästig empfundenen Konkurrenten aus der Welt zu schaffen. Tatsächlich würde Microsoft dadurch wahrscheinlich das Ende des PC-Gamings einläuten.


----------



## RavionHD (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



1xok schrieb:


> Microsoft würde Valve ruinieren. So wie Valve gestrickt ist, würde es wahrscheinlich zu einem Exodus unter den Beschäftigten kommen, bevor der erste Microsoft-Manager die Firmenzentrale beiträten hätte. Der einzige rationale Grund für Microsoft Valve zu kaufen, wäre einen als lästig empfundenen Konkurrenten aus der Welt zu schaffen. Tatsächlich würde Microsoft dadurch wahrscheinlich das Ende des PC-Gamings einläuten.


Lol sicher nicht, sollte Microsoft Valve aufkauen (sehr unwahrscheinlich) und "ruinieren" (noch unwahrscheinlicher) würden massenweise PC Spieler zu GoG laufen.


Asuramaru schrieb:


> Soll M$ EA kaufen und Battlefield Xbox Exklusive machen,haben wir PC Spieler eine sorge weniger und können unser Geld in was besseres Investieren . Bei Halo ist es schade das es XO Exklusive ist aber bei BF währe ich da nicht traurig.Das Angebot von Origin ist eh nicht so dolle und da gibt es jedes jahr immer nur 1-3 Titel die vielleicht zum Kauf geeignet sind wenn nicht gerade Lootboxen eingebaut sind,aber können sich die Konsolenspieler mit rumschlagen und unser Markt ist ein bisschen sauberer .
> 
> Ich bin nicht Konsolenfeindlich aber warum den Konsoleros nicht was gutes tun mit Battlefield Exklusive, könnt ihr gern Geschenkt haben,bin nur ein großzügiger Mensch .


Nein, alle Microsoft Spiele erscheinen auch für den PC und somit würden auch alle zukünftigen EA Microsoft Spiele für den PC erscheinen.
Sony Konsolen hätten hier den Nachteil.


----------



## Atma (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mhhh komisch, dann scheint es wohl ziemlich viele Spieler zu geben die auf Schrott-Spiele stehen, wenn damit solche Umsätze generiert werden. Ist das eigentlich dann ein eigenes Genre, Schrott-Spiele? Wenn ja es es wohl zur Zeit ziemlich angesagt.


Nur weil sich etwas oft verkauft, muss es noch lange nicht gut sein. Die breite Masse ist unbelehrbar, also wird weiterhin sämtlicher Schund akzeptiert der von EA, Ubi, Activision & Co. kommt. Mikrotransaktionen, Lootboxen ... mal sehen was als nächstes kommt


----------



## reddragon1212 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Two-Face schrieb:


> .....
> hat man ganze Lizenzen entweder totgepublished oder einfach versanden lassen.



Bei allem was du sagst, sprichst Du mir aus der Seele. ( Außer bei dem CC-Teil.. ich fand Alarm3 furchtbar!)

Ich glaube mitlerweile, dass EA die Marken extra Sterben lassen hat, damit eben mehr die Games gekauft werden, die mehr Geld einbringen. 
Statt 1x Geld zu bezahlen kaufen sich die leute ein günstig Produziertes BF2 mit fetten Seasonpass etc. 

Diese tollen Singleplayergames von früher rentieren sich einfach nicht so stark wie ein Battlefield ö.ä. wo der Entwicklungsaufwand viel zu groß ist.


----------



## sam10k (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

steam ? niemals


----------



## Norisk699 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> EA sitzt auf einem Berg von eigenen und alten Lizenzen / Spielen der Studios die sie im laufe der Zeit aufgekauft haben:
> 
> Dungeon Keeper (Bullfrog)
> C&C Red Allert (Westwood)
> ...



da läuft es mir kalt den rücken runter bei dem lineup... Speziell die klassiker....DAS ist mal eine liste!


----------



## leaderwhite (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

LOL wäre krass


----------



## RavionHD (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> da läuft es mir kalt den rücken runter bei dem lineup... Speziell die klassiker....DAS ist mal eine liste!


Ja, eine Menge großartiger Titel die EA heruntergewirtschaftet hat.

Mass Effect ist mittlerweile auch tot, im Grunde bleibt EA nur mehr Fifa, Battlefield und Battlefront.


----------



## Quake2008 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Das rette Microsoft auch nicht mehr. Selbst wenn man jetzt anfängt exclusiv Titel zu produzieren, somit hat die Playstation weitere 3-4 Jahre Vorlauf.


----------



## fipS09 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Das rette Microsoft auch nicht mehr. Selbst wenn man jetzt anfängt exclusiv Titel zu produzieren, somit hat die Playstation weitere 3-4 Jahre Vorlauf.


Die aktuelle Gen nicht mehr, aber die nächste wäre Interessant  trotzdem bleibe ich weiterhin Gegner von Exklusivtiteln, solange ich 60Euro bezahle und es keine technischen Limitierungen gibt, finde ich es deutlich besser mir selbst aussuchen zu können auf welcher Plattform ich die Spiele spiele.


----------



## Shinigami92 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Ja kauft EA und schließt es, bitte!
Dann können die nie wieder andere Studios kaputt machen und diese haben mal wieder ne Chance


----------



## yingtao (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



shadie schrieb:


> MS will die Gamingplattform ausbauen....
> 
> ....googlen wir mal gaming.....
> 
> ...



Ubisoft ist unwahrscheinlich. Die Guillemot Brüder halten mittlerweile wieder 51% der Aktien wodurch eine feindliche Übernahme unmöglich ist. Vivendi wollte letztes Jahr eine feindliche Übernahme durchführen. Valve ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da privat geführt. PUBG wüsste ich nicht wie das MS helfen sollte. Es läuft auf der Xbox und ob zukünftige Spiele von denen ähnliche Spielerzahlen generieren werden ist ungewiss. EA wäre interessant und gar nicht mal so unrealistisch. Viele der Großaktionäre haben signalisiert das sie sich von ihren Aktienanteilen trennen wollen, nachdem die Aktien nach dem Lootbox Debakel so unsicher geworden ist und nach den Aussagen von Bioware das sie Angst um das Fortbestehen ihres Studios haben mit Hinblick auf Anthem macht es nicht besser. Microsoft könnte erstmal klein Anfangen um ein Mitspracherecht zu bekommen und dann über die Zeit immer mehr Anteile aufkommen bis sie eine feindliche Übernahme durchführen können. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. Ubisoft kann sich EA es auch nicht leisten die eigenen Aktienanteile zurückzukaufen um die Mehrheit zu erreichen und eine feindliche Übernahme zu verhindern.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> EA sitzt auf einem Berg von eigenen und alten Lizenzen / Spielen der Studios die sie im laufe der Zeit aufgekauft haben:
> Dungeon Keeper (Bullfrog)
> C&C Red Allert (Westwood)
> C&C Generals (Westwood)
> ...



Es ist schon erstaunlich, was EA für Spiele machen könnte, wenn man nur wollte, und ganz schön erbärmlich zu sehen, dass man mittlerweile fast nur noch jährlich erscheinende Melkmaschinen bringt, oder Titel zunehmend mit "Live Elementen" versieht, die natürlich auch nur dem Abkassieren dienen...


----------



## Asuramaru (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Shinigami92 schrieb:


> Ja kauft EA und schließt es, bitte!
> Dann können die nie wieder andere Studios kaputt machen und diese haben mal wieder ne Chance



Wenn Microsoft das macht schlag ich Saltos  .Also Go Microsoft Go und kauft den den Saftladen und macht ihn den Erdboden gleich,meine unterstützung habt ihr .


----------



## Zsinj (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Bitte übernehmt EA, die leiden momentan unter Konzeptlosigkeit und verheizen ihre Star  Wars Lizenz.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2018)

*Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Bitte übernehmt EA, die leiden momentan unter Konzeptlosigkeit und verheizen ihre Star  Wars Lizenz.



Wohl wahr. Was hat man bisher aus der SW Lizenz gemacht? Natürlich zwei Online Shooter [emoji20]
Was würde ich mir nochmal ein Action Adventure wie The Force Unleashed, ein RPG wie Knights of The Old Republic oder oder eine „Flugsimulation“ wie X-Wing wünschen.
Aber sowas wird es von EA wohl niemals geben...


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



AMG38 schrieb:


> Um ihre Cross-Play Platform auszubauen und der XBox mehr und wichtigere exclusives zu bieten wäre die Übernahme von EA kein schlechter Zug.



Stimmt, dann würde uns der Dre** von EA auf PS4 und Switch endlich erspart bleiben.
Fände ich also gut 




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was würde ich mir nochmal ein Action Adventure wie The Force Unleashed, ein RPG wie Knights of The Old Republic oder oder eine „Flugsimulation“ wie X-Wing wünschen.


Vergiss es, was willst Du Singelplayer Würstchen überhaupt, EA hat doch gesagt das so Leute wie Du "ichauch" keine Zukunft haben und eben solche Spiele auch nicht.
Kauf endlich die Lootbox-Paradise Games von EA, oder hau ab! EA hat gesprochen "und ich danach gebrochen"


----------



## belerad (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

EA baut wirklich viel *******, gerade SW BF2 und Sim City 2013 sind da gute Beispiele. Aber es ist nicht immer EA schuld wenn einer der Entwickler pleite geht oder ein geliebter Titel keine Fortsetzung erhält oder die Fortsetzung plötzlich völlig vercasualisiert wird. 

Jade Empire und Death Space möchte ich hier gerne als Beispiele nennen, wo bei beiden eher der Kunde anstatt EA schuld war. Beide Spiele habe ich geliebt,  Death Space ist für mich bis heute der bester Horror Shooter aller Zeiten und Jade Empire war einfach nur großartig. Nur hatten beide ein Problem, trotz der Qualität der Spiele und großer Werbebudgets hat so gut wie kein Schwein die Spiele gekauft und wenn dann im Sale, aufm Rümpeltisch (Bei Jade Empire muss ich mich da auch selbst nennen, da ich das Spiel erst mit einer Heft DVD erworben hatte und es auch dort erst aufgrund mangelndem Interesses Monate unangetastet herumgelegen war und das als RPG Fan). Bei Jade Empire hat man dadurch festgestellt, dass das Szenario einfach zu fremd für zu viele Menschen war und hat es deshalb komplett eingestellt (Hat man übrigens auch bei WoW MoP sehr schön anschauen können, wie wenige mit dem östlichen Stil zurecht gekommen sind, auch für mich damals ein Grund gewesen mein WoW-Abo zu kündigen). Bei Death Space waren sie der Meinung, dass das Szenario gut, aber das Gameplay die Leute abschreckt hat, weshalb sie im zweiten Teil Horror weggenommen haben und mehr auf Action gesetzt haben.  Für Spieler wie mich ärgerlich, aber dennoch war der zweite Teil finanziell erfolgreicher wie der erste, gerade auf Konsolen. 

Auch aufgekaufte Spieleschmieden wie Origin waren teilweise selbst schuld an ihrem Untergang. EA hat ihnen Geld zur Verfügung gestellt und größtenteils freie Hand gelassen. Herausgekommen sind zwei Geldgräber, Ultima 9 und Bioforge. Anschließend hat EA die Leine strenger angezogen, was auch verständlich ist.  Ebenso hätte Maxis als Hersteller das Jahr 1997 nicht überlebt, hätte EA sie nicht aufgekauft. Ihre letzten Spiele SimCopter und Streets of Sim City waren nicht gerade der Renner und hatte das Ende besiegelt. 

Nochmal, EA hat wirklich viel ******* gebaut und der Hate ist bei vielen Titeln durchaus nachvollziehbar, aber Spieleproduktion ist nun mal kein Kindergartengeschäft sondern da geht es um teilweise dreistellige Millionenbeträge, wo ein Fail viele Arbeitsplätze und Existenzen kosten kann. Das sieht man nicht nur bei EA, sondern auch bei Indieentwicklern und anderen Publishern. Immer wieder liest man von Entwicklern die mehrere größere Hits im Indiebereich hatten und nach einem oder zwei schlechten Titel fast schon wieder in der Insolvenz stehen. Runic Games, Obsidian und Daedalic kann ich hier auf die schnelle in den Raum werfen.  

Hätte ich das Sagen bei EA, würde ich einen Nachfolger von Jade Empire als Triple A Titel in Aufrag geben, wo ich erst mal 80 Millionen vorab investieren muss? Wenn ich bedenke, dass der erste Teil schon eine hohe Quali hatte und dennoch nicht gekauft wurde - Nein, würde ich nicht, weil das Risiko zu hoch ist. Eben so wenig würde ich einen C&C, Lands of Lore oder Popolus Nachfolger anfertigen lassen. Selbst ein erfolgsversprechendes Baldurs Gate 3 wäre extrem risikobehaftet, sehe ich als Chef die geringen Verkauszahlen eines Pillars of Eternity oder eines Divinity OS 2. Ich würde höchsten eine Double A oder einen Titel auf Indieniveau entwickeln mit relativ geringen Kosten, dann müsste ich mich aber auch fragen, ob das mein Anspruch als EA ist, Ware 2. Klasse zu produzieren. Das soll jetzt nicht despektierlich gegenüber Indietitel oder Double A Titeln sein. 

Das ich mal EA verteidigen muss... mein letzter EA Titel war Dragon Age 2 und das wird wahrscheinlich auch der letzte bleiben, was aber weniger an EA gelegen war, sondern an der allgemeinen Vercasualisierung und Verkapitalisierung aller Triple A Titel liegt.


----------



## StraussDarman (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Die sollen EA übernehmen und alle Bosse gleich rauswerfen,Tschüss aufwiedersehen .Leider ist das nur ein Wunschtraum aber als oberster EA hater kann ich nicht wiederstehen .
> 
> Öööö mal so gefragt,ich kenne von M$ noch kein Spiel welches Lootboxen enthält,vielleicht sind die ja doch zu etwas zu gebrauchen anstatt sie immer nur als Böse hinzustellen und sie gerade mal aus dem Wandschrank zu kramen um auf Windows rumzutrampel weil Linux das bessere OS ist.



Halo 5.... dort heißen sie Req Packs... Belohnungen sind Rüstungsteile/Skins etc. sowie Waffenkarten für Warzone
Halo Wars 2 hat auch Lootboxen für den Blitzmodus...

Der einzige Unterschied denn ich festellen kann ist, dass man diese schneller und einfacher erspielen kann als in anderen Games. Ich mag die Games und finde jetzt nicht das MS die Wurzel des Bösen ist, sie machen Fehler wie alle anderen Firmen auch, nur sind sie halt riesig und die Fehler fallen größer auf



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Soll M$ EA kaufen und Battlefield Xbox Exklusive machen,haben wir PC Spieler eine sorge weniger und können unser Geld in was besseres Investieren . Bei Halo ist es schade das es XO Exklusive ist .



Halo 5 ist und war das letze Halo welches XBox One Exclusive ist. Generell wird MS keine rein Xbox exklusiven Games mehr rausbringen. Haben sie ja destöfteren schon gesagt. Für denen ist die XBox im Grunde ein Mini PC für Leute die sich über Specs keine Gedanken machen möchten/können(DAU) und trotzdem deren Titel spielen möchten


----------



## JTRch (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Wie gesagt, ich halte keinen der angeblichen Kandidaten für realistisch: 

-PUBG Madcher gehören Tencent, dem drittwertvollsten Konzern (ca. 550 Milliarden Börsenwert) der Welt, dagegen ist Microsoft ein kleiner Konzern.
-EA macht kein Sinn, zu teuer, zu wenig Effort allen voran im so wichtigen Asienmarkt. Des weiteren würde es hier eine Bieterschlacht geben.
-Valve gehört Gabe und der verkauft garantiert nicht an Microsoft (Kritik an Windows 10 Store), er würde sich total unglaubwürdig machen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Ich glaube weder das EA, noch Valve oder PUBG übernommen wird. Microsoft würde quasi nichts an EA ändern und den z.T. sehr schlechten Ruf übernehmen. Weiß nicht ob das lohnenswert ist. Wenn sie einen Masterplan haben das Studio umzukrempeln, dann vielleicht. Aber ob ihre Gamingstrategie soweit reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. EA wirft ja (oder lässt werfen) auch ab und an ein gutes Spiel über den Zaun. Mir ist es Schnurz wer von wem übernommen wird.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



JTRch schrieb:


> -PUBG Madcher gehören Tencent, dem drittwertvollsten Konzern (ca. 550 Milliarden Börsenwert) der Welt, dagegen ist Microsoft ein kleiner Konzern.


Uff. Da weiß man ja gar nicht, wo man anfangen soll. Recherchiere lieber erst noch einmal.


----------



## StraussDarman (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



JTRch schrieb:


> -PUBG Madcher gehören Tencent, dem drittwertvollsten Konzern (ca. 550 Milliarden Börsenwert) der Welt, dagegen ist Microsoft ein kleiner Konzern.



Erst einmal gehört PUBG nicht zu Tencent. Tencent hat die Vertriebsrechte im asiatischen Raum, speziell China
Zweitens und viel wichtiger, Microsoft ist ein Stücken größer... Um ca 40% was den Marktwert betrifft. Sie liegen bei 660 Milliarden US-Dollar. Tencent-Holding entgegen bei 484 Milliarden US-Dollar. 
Microsoft als weltgrößter Softwarehersteller als kleiner Konzern zu betiteln ist schon sehr stark übertrieben.

Quelle(Falls dus nochmal nachlesen möchtest): Das sind die wertvollsten Unternehmen der Welt


----------



## uka (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



JTRch schrieb:


> -PUBG Madcher gehören Tencent, dem drittwertvollsten Konzern (ca. 550 Milliarden Börsenwert) der Welt, dagegen ist Microsoft ein kleiner Konzern.


PUBG "gehört" Tencent nicht, sie besitzen nur die Vertriebsrechte für den chinesischen Markt, aber bevor MS hier den Kauf ausruft wird sicher Tencent noch mitreden. MS besitzt im übrigen einen Börsenwert von ca. 575 Milliarden Dollar, also nicht wirklich kein dagegen.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



StraussDarman schrieb:


> Halo 5 ist und war das letze Halo welches XBox One Exclusive ist. Generell wird MS keine rein Xbox exklusiven Games mehr rausbringen. Haben sie ja destöfteren schon gesagt. Für denen ist die XBox im Grunde ein Mini PC für Leute die sich über Specs keine Gedanken machen möchten/können(DAU) und trotzdem deren Titel spielen möchten



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Microsoft hat angekündigt, den 1st Party Support für die Xbox verbessern zu wollen. Damit könnte einhergehen, dass nicht zwangsläufig jeder Xbox Titel automatisch ein Play Anywhere Game wird. Denn wenn man die Xbox durch exklusive 1st Party Titel für den Käufer interessanter machen möchte, um eben die Verkäufe zu steigern, dann wäre es kontraproduktiv, die entsprechenden Games auch auf anderen Plattformen, sprich dem PC, zu veröffentlichen. Von daher würde ich das, was du sagt, nicht als in Stein gemeißelt sehen. Aber mal abwarten.


----------



## MXDoener (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Bezüglich EA und das sie richtig bluten mussten für das Star Wars Battlefront II Debakel:

Electronic Arts: Schwaches Q3 aber bullenstarke Prognose

Ich als Aktionär freu mich natürlich um 7% Plus über Nacht!


----------



## StraussDarman (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Microsoft hat angekündigt, den 1st Party Support für die Xbox verbessern zu wollen. Damit könnte einhergehen, dass nicht zwangsläufig jeder Xbox Titel automatisch ein Play Anywhere Game wird. Denn wenn man die Xbox durch exklusive 1st Party Titel für den Käufer interessanter machen möchte, um eben die Verkäufe zu steigern, dann wäre es kontraproduktiv, die entsprechenden Games auch auf anderen Plattformen, sprich dem PC, zu veröffentlichen. Von daher würde ich das, was du sagt, nicht als in Stein gemeißelt sehen. Aber mal abwarten.




Naja Halo 6 wurde schon von Microsoft bestätigt, dass es für PC auch erscheint. Halo 6 - Kommt fur PC, Halo 5 aber nicht mehr - GameStar
Wäre Publicity mäßig auch nicht von Vorteil wenn Sie ihr Play Anywhere nicht konsequent durchziehen würden. Andere Plattform heißt für MS hier rein Win 10. Microsoft hat schon paar mal gesagt, dass es Ihnen egal ist ob man auf der Xbox oder einem mit Win 10 ausgestatteten PC zockt. Die Daten die sie bekommen sind bei weitem wertvoller. Die Xbox ist für sie ja auch rein ein PC für Leute die sich mit Kompatibilität Ihrer Games nicht auseinandersetzen wollen/können, es also so bequem wie möglich wollen. First Party hat MS für sich halt auf Win10 + Xbox ausgeweitet.

Edit: Außerdem müssen Sie ja damit ihren *Ironie on* genialen *Ironie off* IngameStore pushen


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



StraussDarman schrieb:


> Naja Halo 6 wurde schon von Microsoft bestätigt, dass es für PC auch erscheint. Halo 6 - Kommt fur PC, Halo 5 aber nicht mehr - GameStar



Da würde ich sagen: Nichts ist älter, als die Meldung von gestern, zumal Halo 6 bisher nicht mal angekündigt wurde.
Wie schon gesagt wird MS laut eigener Aussage zukünftig eine neue Strategie bezüglich des 1st Party Supports der Xbox fahren, und da muss man mal abwarten, wie Play Anywhere dann gehandhabt wird. Es wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, dass MS zurückrudert. Und die Situation auf dem Konsolenmarkt, mit der Xbox abgeschlagen hinter der PS4 und einer Switch, die Marktanteile mit Siebenmeilenstiefeln holt, kann für MS nicht zufriedenstellend sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dass es MS, als weltweitem Marktführer (und fast schon Monopolisten) bei PC Betriebsystemen, von Seiten der Wettbewerbshüter erlaubt wird, die weltweit größte digitale Distributionsplattform für Spiele zu kaufen, wage ich erheblich zu bezweifeln. Das wäre etwas sehr viel Macht in der Hand eines einzigen Unternehmens.


Vergiss dabei den Disney-Fox Deal nicht.
Wäre ungefähr das Gleiche.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Vergiss dabei den Disney-Fox Deal nicht.
> Wäre ungefähr das Gleiche.



Hm. Würde ich so nicht sagen. Fox ist groß, keine Frage. Aber mit Time Warner, Viacom, CBS oder Sony als Dachkonzerne hat man z.B. immer noch große Konkurrenz.

Mal ein paar Konkurrenzunternehmen:

Im TV Bereich stehen die Fox Sender gegen Konkurrenzsender wie HBO (Game of Thrones), Showtime oder CBS.
Im Kino Sony Pictures oder Paramount.
Bei Streaming Services Netflix oder Amazon.

In diesen Bereichen ist das nicht mit Steam zu vergleichen, wo MS dann wirklich DIE Vertriebsplattform schlechthin kaufen würde.

(Bedenklich ist das Wachstum des Disney Konzerns aber dennoch)


----------



## XXTREME (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Als wenn Gabe sein Baby Valve/Steam an Microsoft abgeben würde .....vorher friert die Hölle zu


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Als wenn Gabe sein Baby Valve/Steam an Microsoft abgeben würde .....vorher friert die Hölle zu



Wer weiß, was aufgrund des Klimawandels so alles zufrieren kann


----------



## Taonris (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Würde ich so nicht sagen. Fox ist groß, keine Frage. Aber mit Time Warner, Viacom, CBS oder Sony als Dachkonzerne hat man z.B. immer noch große Konkurrenz.
> 
> Mal ein paar Konkurrenzunternehmen:
> 
> ...



Microsoft wird halt die Chance sehen so etwas wie Netflix im Gaming Bereich zu etablieren, da Gaming im Moment quasi auf etliche Plattformen aufgesplittet ist wird man sich erhoffen erstmal einen plattformübergreifenden Service anzubieten mit Game Pass hätte man sowas in der Hand wenn Spiele wie Fifa, Battlefield und Co zeitgleich zu Release im Pass inkludiert sind werden sich viele überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoller ist mir eine Xbox zu holen obwohl die Spiele weiterhin auf allen Plattformen erhältlich seien werden. Es gäbe zwar noch andere Publisher aber wenn man EA kaufen würde hätte man schon eine Vormachtstellung was Gaming betrifft, besonders in den USA wo Gears und Halo noch immer einen höheren Stellenwert haben als bei uns und diese Serviceangebote deutlich verbreiteter sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Microsoft wird halt die Chance sehen so etwas wie Netflix im Gaming Bereich zu etablieren, da Gaming im Moment quasi auf etliche Plattformen aufgesplittet ist wird man sich erhoffen erstmal einen plattformübergreifenden Service anzubieten mit Game Pass hätte man sowas in der Hand wenn Spiele wie Fifa, Battlefield und Co zeitgleich zu Release im Pass inkludiert sind werden sich viele überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoller ist mir eine Xbox zu holen obwohl die Spiele weiterhin auf allen Plattformen erhältlich seien werden. Es gäbe zwar noch andere Publisher aber wenn man EA kaufen würde hätte man schon eine Vormachtstellung was Gaming betrifft, besonders in den USA wo Gears und Halo noch immer einen höheren Stellenwert haben als bei uns und diese Serviceangebote deutlich verbreiteter sind.



Mir ging es allerdings in meinem Post rein um die Übernahme von Steam 

Grundsätzlich aber denke ich, dass MS weder Steam, noch EA kaufen wird.


----------



## marcolino999 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

Microsoft kauft hundert pro Valve ....
deshalb arbeiten sie schon mit hochdruck an einem offizielen maus&tastatur support für die xbox.(soll die nächsten monate schon erhältlich sein)

(ein bisschen übertrieben ausgedrückt , aber) mit einem schalg wird dann die xbox-sparte 2000 exclusives mehr haben als sony  

hört auf meine worte


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



marcolino999 schrieb:


> Microsoft kauft hundert pro Valve ....
> deshalb arbeiten sie schon mit hochdruck an einem offizielen maus&tastatur support für die xbox.(soll die nächsten monate schon erhältlich sein)
> 
> (ein bisschen übertrieben ausgedrückt , aber) mit einem schalg wird dann die xbox-sparte 2000 exclusives mehr haben als sony
> ...



Counter Strike auf der Xbox gegen globals am PC 

Naja warten wir es mal ab, ich glaube da nicht dran.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Würde ich so nicht sagen. Fox ist groß, keine Frage. Aber mit Time Warner, Viacom, CBS oder Sony als Dachkonzerne hat man z.B. immer noch große Konkurrenz.
> 
> Mal ein paar Konkurrenzunternehmen:
> 
> ...



Naja, beim Thema Streaming wird demnächst wohl Disney der Big Player werden. Noch mit dem Portfolio von Fox gerechnet, das große etablierte Marken beinhaltet, die auch zukünftig noch weitergeführt werden.
(Avatar, Terminator etc. p. p. bzw. Serien wie Family Guy oder die Simpsons.)
Ist doch demnächst der hauseigene Streaming Dienst angesetzt. 

Dazu ca. 1/3 zugehörigkeit an Sky. 

Sehe das ähnlich zu Steam mit Beispielen wie z.B. Blizzard. 

Doch ja, ganz so gravierend ist es dort noch nicht. Doch sehe ich da schon Parallelen.


----------



## leaderwhite (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*

 das wäre heftig


----------



## reddragon1212 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Microsoft: Gerüchte um Übernahme von EA, Valve oder PUBG*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Als wenn Gabe sein Baby Valve/Steam an Microsoft abgeben würde .....vorher friert die Hölle zu



Vorallem nimmt Gabe die HL-Lizenz mit ins Grab.


----------

